
Y Combinator Top Companies – 2019 - weinzierl
https://blog.ycombinator.com/y-combinator-top-companies-2019/
======
brink
I noticed that there is a checkbox filter for the list called "All female
team". What a strange filter. Are these companies that will not hire men?

Edit: after looking at some of the team pages of the "All female team" list,
some of the companies on the list do not have all female teams. So what does
that filter mean?

~~~
jedberg
It means all the founders are female. The box next to it lets you select
companies with at least one female founder.

